# Help with '04 touareg Nav replacement



## fling42 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm trying to find the best Nav model, installation hardware, and method for replacing the factory Nav in a 2004 VW Touareg. Would like something akin to the Pioneer AVIC-Z2 (touchscreen, MP3, satellite radio, ipod controls, etc.), but fit and integration with factory systems are more important than first choice in models. Any advice or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------

